# Eastern Uintas Forest Grouse



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm headed out to Vernal next week to visit my wife's family and plan to get some hunting and fishing in. I know where the Green is, so the fishing part's covered. I've had terrible luck finding forest grouse out that way though -- lots of crawling through piles of deadfall and wandering the edges of grazed-to-nothing meadows. 

Anyone have a line on healthy forest off 191/44 that they're willing to share (via PM)? Looking for land that hasn't been torn up by the bark beetle and/or the white plague. I plan to call the local BLM and DWR offices but thought I'd check the best source first.


----------

